# Where can I buy good quality journal - (personalised) 1st Wedding Anniversary



## Sarah Joy (Nov 1, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone, 

After a fruitless search of online UAE based stationary type shops, personalised gift companies, office suppliers etc etc...I come to you with slight desperation in my voice...yes my time management has been poor 

Does anyone have a suggestion where I might find really good quality journals/notebooks in Dubai? :confused2:
I am referring to the kind that could be used a personal diary ie: with simply blank but lined pages inside.
Maybe leather bound?

I know I might be asking too much here (especially at this late stage) but what I ideally would love to find is somewhere I could order one that is personalised with a persons name/occasion details etc embossed onto the front cover.

Thank you so much for your time and consideration.

Sarah.


----------



## rebi012 (Jan 29, 2014)

*journal help*

Hi Sarah Joy! I can help you with an online shop, they make very good quality leather or half-leather bound journals, and you can order your journal with lined pages too. The shop's name is Bomoart, good luck!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's a lovely shop in Mercarto on the Beach Road. It's upstairs near Lush. Has some great and unusual stationery items. Could be worth a try.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm. I wonder if the gift receiver has run out pages yet or anything was ever written and what was written, if the journal was actually ever bought?

Meanwhile, if anyone does want a good journal for writing, sketching, drawing, travel scrap book... one can't go past _Moleskine_, imho.

Just my 2 cents for an old thread.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

hubbly_bubbly said:


> Hmm. I wonder if the gift receiver has run out pages yet or anything was ever written and what was written, if the journal was actually ever bought? Meanwhile, if anyone does want a good journal for writing, sketching, drawing, travel scrap book... one can't go past Moleskine, imho. Just my 2 cents for an old thread.


Doh! Hehe


----------

